# which vacum sealer do you use?



## Predator56 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am looking at getting one of these as I hate freezer paper. There are a million to choose from on EBAY. WHich do you guys like?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sako, I moved this over here to maybe get more responses.

Jim


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 28, 2004)

This is what I use.  Enexpensive and does a great job.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2299660


----------



## huntfish (Oct 28, 2004)

Foodsaver is the one I have been using for the last 4 years.  Ability to cut your bags to size is a plus and I currently have a hind quarter (bone in) in the freezer.  

Also good to pack your hunting clothes after a scent free wash.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry I don't have an answer to your question as I don't own one.  

But I do have a related question.  Can a certain brand's bags be used with another brand's machine?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Deni and am not pleased at all with it.  It is hard to get a good vacume with it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

Rpaul, I can use them all with mine and can't tell any difference.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 28, 2004)

I have the inexpensive Food Saver (can't remember the model) and it does a good job.  I'd recommend it.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 28, 2004)

I have the Tilia Foodsaver 800. The kids got it for me last Christmas. It is about $100. and it works well. We put up all our meat with it and I buy black and decker bags at walmart as they are cheaper than Foodsaver.
If I had to do it over again, I would spend the extra money and get the 900 model as you do not have to HOLD it closed while vacuuming food. The one I have wears me out after about twenty bags.


----------



## beretta (Oct 28, 2004)

Foodsaver...It came with canister's too. Keeps them Oreo's fresh


----------



## shotgun (Oct 29, 2004)

Foodsavor I got one for Christmas last year and it really works great and the food taste better also. All your supplies are at Walmart or Sam's. Like someone said before you can cut your bags to the needed size which is great.


----------



## BassWorm (Nov 1, 2004)

*What Brand?*

Foodsaver from Wallyworld. Bought one just for deer two years ago and couldn't do without it anymore.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 7, 2004)

I also have a Foodsaver and really like it . It works very well and you can pick from precut bags, a roll you can cut to what ever size you need, or even vacuum sealed canisters.


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the Black & Decker from Wal-Mart.  I could not find the difference between it and the Foodsaver, except double the price.  I buy the bags that can be cut to size and I also have a few cannisters that I keep coffee in the freezer with.  A few tips:  If you are sealing wet meat (like fish) dry it off as best you can, and then fold a paper towel above the meat inside the bag to absorb any moisture.  I have found that if there is any moisture at all, it will get sucked into the seam and not seal as good.  I have vacuum sealed almost everything in the house after I got it!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 9, 2004)

I Have A Rival Seal A Meal That Works Good And Was Cheep. I Got It From Sportsmans Wearhouse Mailorder Co. About A Year Ogo And Had A Blast Sealing All Kinds Of Stuff. Frozen Foods, Guns , Hunting Cloths, Socks , Fishing Stuff,and Even Old Autographed Baseballs!! I Ran Out Of Bags So Im Going To Wallyworld To See If I Can Get Some More.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 10, 2004)

With the the Foodsaver I've got it doesn't matter if there is liquid or not it seals great every time. This may be the reason of the price difference especially if the Foodsaver is twice the cost of the Black and Decker. You know the old saying "You Get What You Pay For".  :


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 10, 2004)

wheres the cheapest place to buy the bags??


----------



## tknight (Nov 10, 2004)

Food saver here, works great!


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 13, 2004)

Heathen said:
			
		

> With the the Foodsaver I've got it doesn't matter if there is liquid or not it seals great every time. This may be the reason of the price difference especially if the Foodsaver is twice the cost of the Black and Decker. You know the old saying "You Get What You Pay For".  :



I took the Foddsaver and Black & Decker "apart" in the store and could find no difference in the way they were made, or the way they worked.  The bags will still seal, but the vacuum is much better if there is less liquid present.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 14, 2004)

Beehaw, your telling me you actually took both machines apart in the store? Sorry, I find that hard to believe , did you use both of them in the store as well? Is that where you determined that they are exactully the same unit with the only difference being their  name and one is twice as expensive. If thats the case I'm sure those Foodsaver people will be out of buisiness in no time.


----------

